# Backcountry.com has gone batshit cray cray...



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its crap like this that methinks the its not only politics but the legal arena has gone batshit crazy. Perhaps Brazil should sue Amazon? I have in years past gotten things from Backcountry and their other sites of Steep and Cheap and Gear Trade. But for the past few years have gone to more small specialized/boutique and local retailers to support these vital entrepreneurs. Fuck corporatocracy









Backcountry.com sues anyone who uses its namesake. Is it bullying or just business?


Backcountry.com a year ago filed for trademarks protecting the word “backcountry” for all sorts of outdoor gear as the online retailer launched its first-ever branded jackets, skis and apparel. Now the e-commerce behemoth is suing small business owners who have trademarked the word...




coloradosun.com













Backcountry.com Sues To Protect ‘Backcountry’ Trademark


After filing trademark protections last year, the Utah-based e-commerce giant Backcountry.com has filed several lawsuits against organizations with the...




www.kuer.org










Nick, get a cease and desist letter yet? (Backcountry.com Discussion)


Backcountry.com sues anyone who uses its namesake. Is it bullying or just business? Backcountry.com a year ago filed for trademarks protecting the word “backcountry” for all sorts of outdoor gear as the online retailer launched its first-ever branded jackets, skis and apparel. Now the...



backcountrypost.com


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh you Americans love a bit of litigation! This is fucked though, its kind of like trademarking 'ski' or 'snow' or something. I remember 'back in the day' all Burton outerwear in the UK had the labels cut off for a few years due to legal action from a high street menswear chain, also called Burton. They settled on 13 made to look like a B, think I still have some pants somewhere.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

people in my area are thinking of boycotting the website. I don't blame them, $$^^& this #@!!^ backcountry
?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

deagol said:


> people in my area are thinking of boycotting the website. I don't blame them, $$^^& this #@!!^ backcountry


Ditto. Fuck that shit. WE should boycott the use of the word backcountry. How about changing to outbackcountry? Throw away the goat stickers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...guess I'm gonna hafta peel the goat sticker off my kayak.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> ...guess I'm gonna hafta peel the goat sticker off my kayak.


Peel that shit! Peel that shit!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> ...guess I'm gonna hafta peel the goat sticker off my kayak.


I was thinking of coloring the white goat black with a sharpie


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I find it funny there's a California Backcountry Ski and Splitboard guide ad in this post. But seriously fuck these douche canoes, and before anyone asks, yes I have something in the works for this week about this.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This is not how you spread the stoke.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Scalpelman said:


> Peel that shit! Peel that shit!





wrathfuldeity said:


> I was thinking of coloring the white goat black with a sharpie


Maybe I can work it so that the Sasquatch stickers I have from my Outdoor Tech Chips audio, look like they're banging the BC goat. ?‍♂??

I went back & read the _entire_ 1st article from the Colorado Sun, and IMO BC.com goes waaay beyond Douche Canoe!! ?

I'm with others and won't be purchasing from them again. But that won't matter for shit to them unless it becomes an industry (...snowsport & outdoor activity) wide protest!

I intend to write an angry email to the company's website clearly stating my disgust regarding their litigious policy & encourage others to do the same. 

Unless & until they discontinue their "legal" bullying? I will no longer be a customer. 

Lets see how long they have a viable Ecommerce company when *EVERYONE* who enjoys the backcountry refuses to shop with them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Maybe I can work it so that the Sasquatch stickers I have from my Outdoor Tech Chips audio, look like they're banging the BC goat. ?‍♂??
> 
> I went back & read the _entire_ 1st article from the Colorado Sun, and IMO BC.com goes waaay beyond Douche Canoe!! ?
> 
> ...


Everyone won't..............bunch of ostriches.......with their head in the sand...............


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Backcountry used to be in my rotation of 3 or 4 sites I'd check more frequently than I should. Now I hardly go there. For me I always preferred the simplicity of their dogfunk site for browsing and finding things. Once they dropped that and redid their websites to the current format I tend to not visit it as much. I do get emails a few times a year from my 'personal account manager' asking me to buy more stuff in a not so direct manner.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't had time, but was going to check if TGR brohteren had plans. However, I will chat with the chatters and tell them my thoughts and encourage them to pass it up ...and that I will no longer be shopping at any of their sites and will be encouraging all my PNW outdoor/BC friends to boycott them. Also think I will order some goat stickers to hack up, by perhaps getting a small piece of red electrical tape and do up a big red dong into the rear end of the goat. Anyone know if they have a BIG goat sticker for the back window of my truck?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I used to be a semi-frequent customer, but they have officially lost me. I might even write an email telling them why...
In fact, wife asked for a Christmas want list and the things I thought of were on their website, but I directed her elsewhere. I think/hope that this behavior bites them in the wallet.






Who Should Own ‘Backcountry’? - The Backcountry Ski Touring Blog


A series of lawsuits filed by the outdoor retail giant backcountry.com raises big questions about the nature of business and the ideal of 'backcountry'.



www.wildsnow.com





also read that Flylow is bailing on them. Steep & Cheap is owned by BC.com, BTW


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Definitely not great, but for anyone who doesn't know, Backcountry is owned by the multi billion dollar TSG private equity firm. It's an investment company and has been for years. Something like this isn't really a surprise when you know this. It also means while we all scan boycott and be upset, we're not going to make the smallest dink in their wallet.

That being said to hell with these business practices. It's like Lebron James trying to trademark Taco Tuesday or Ohio St trademarking "The". I actually support most capitalism but stuff like this is just ridiculous. Amazing they got the trademark.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

So, the ways trademarks work is that they are extremely specific. For example, “Black Flag” the band can trademark the name as it relates specifically to merchandising and musical recordings (they would need and have a trademark for each of these, however) while “Black Flag” the bug killer can trademark (and has one) the name as it relates to insecticide. 

Commonly used terms tend to be rejected by the trademark and patent office and, given how many existing businesses already used the term “backcountry” generically, I’m surprised that bc.com was able to get the term registered. Here is a list of the live and dead trademarks associated with the term “ backcountry”










If you click on the term, you can get more information. It appears that bc.com has registered the term “backcountry” as it relates to several fields. I clicked on a couple of them. One was as it relates to Bike racks, another was Bike tubes and another one as it relates to skiing and snowboarding tools as well as bindings etc 










What you can expect: Backcountry.com is in the process of launching their own brands across the board. In some sense, it was a genius move to capitalize off the fact that no one else had seized the opportunity relates to the term. I also think that any or all of these smaller businesses should have trademarked their respective names when forming their businesses (ie “Backcounty Denim” should have trademarked before manufacturing) and should have appealed bc.com’s application. Dick move? Maybe. Legal? Apparently so. Did a bunch of small businesses drop the ball of best practices? Absolutely.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You can find a LOT more info on this subject and the growing social media baclash against BC.crum by following the facebook group BoycottbackcountryDOTcom. 
Agnarchy.com has some excellent articles on the subject as well.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well that's one way to make money..


----------



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

Due to backlash that have dropped their lawsuit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

texarado710 said:


> Due to backlash that have dropped their lawsuit.


A brief search did not see any thing that they dropped their lawsuits...got links?


----------



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

Exclusive: Backcountry CEO Breaks Silence over Trademark Blowup, Drops Lawsuit Against Marquette Backcountry Skis


Businesses say they were bullied. Jonathan Nielsen says he did not see the backlash coming and that because of it, Backcountry is rethinking the way it protects its trademark




www.snewsnet.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And now I own backcountrydotcomsucks.com for nothing. FUCK! Had a whole top five filmed and uploaded and now this ass hat ceo drops this and it makes me look irrelevant.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

texarado710 said:


> Exclusive: Backcountry CEO Breaks Silence over Trademark Blowup, Drops Lawsuit Against Marquette Backcountry Skis
> 
> 
> Businesses say they were bullied. Jonathan Nielsen says he did not see the backlash coming and that because of it, Backcountry is rethinking the way it protects its trademark
> ...


Well they dropped one suit out of at least 13...big fruck'n deal...not good enough.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Exclusive: Backcountry CEO Breaks Silence over Trademark Blowup, Drops Lawsuit Against Marquette Backcountry Skis


Businesses say they were bullied. Jonathan Nielsen says he did not see the backlash coming and that because of it, Backcountry is rethinking the way it protects its trademark




www.snewsnet.com


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I just placed an order for some new gear I need for this upcoming season. I would have probably done it with BC.com if I hadn't known about this. I went directly to the manufacturer instead. The cost was about $330 +/- and free shipping. A minute drop in the bucket, for sure...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> A brief search did not see any thing that they dropped their lawsuits...got links?


The CEO of BC finally gave, (...what most are calling a LAME ASSED) apology thru several news outlets. The CO Sun and some outfit I never heard of called "Snews?"

Anyway, he's claimed they are going to drop the auit against the Marquette Backcountry Ski guy,... but they haven't said shit about the dozens of other suits & petitions they have already in the works. Let alone anything about making restitution to those they've already bullied & strong armed into capitulating. 

Have to wait & see I guess!

Go to the facebook page: BoycottbackcountryDOTcom
You can find ALL the links to relevant info in the announcements tab.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And now I own backcountrydotcomsucks.com for nothing. FUCK! Had a whole top five filmed and uploaded and now this ass hat ceo drops this and it makes me look irrelevant.


Meh..........don't think it's BC's ceo making you and yours.............irrelevant..............


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure his half assed apology definitely changed where things sat in that top 5. But hey it's cool take some pot shots while you sit down on the front range hating life.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

This all was definitely affecting their bottom line... they'll offer you a discount on ONE item in your cart!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday, thought that the some of the suppliers should boycott and begin selling direct or only supplying other e-commerce middle folks. But I'd imagine there are some contracts already in place...maybe next year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Big companies do what big companies do... and they grow big because ppl buy from them. Ppl buy from them because ppl like cheap prices. So... when you feel outraged about the bahaviour of a big player, ask yourself if you are part of the problem supporting big by sending them your money because you hunt for the lowest price rather than paying some bucks more at your local shop...
BCD was cought in the act. But I'm sure any other big seller has similar stories if one would dig.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool to live yards away..........from a resort u can't ride................


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm pretty sure his half assed apology definitely changed where things sat in that top 5. But hey it's cool take some pot shots while you sit down on the front range hating life.


Cool to live yards away.........from a resort...........u cant ride...............


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Cool to live yards away.........from a resort...........u cant ride...............


Eh I could ride it if I wanted to. What's your excuse for having to live in the front range and be a miserable cunt? It must suck being you.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

check out this post that was just made on the facebook group:

_My company Sum+It Riders, which is dedicated to backcountry access, fell victim to this as well. To the point where the legal fees crushed my working capital and marketing. I had to remove pictures, posts, products, and my tag line of “keeping backcountry dreams alive” from all social media and websites.
Ultimately I took down my site and drastically lowered inventory orders because I had to reestablish bank balances.
I am very encouraged to see this community stand up to this! Thank you all for making this right.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/boycottbackcountry/?multi_permalinks=543811093082935&notif_id=1573187579179616&notif_t=group_highlights


_


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Big companies do what big companies do... and they grow big because ppl buy from them. Ppl buy from them because ppl like cheap prices. So... when you feel outraged about the bahaviour of a big player, ask yourself if you are part of the problem supporting big by sending them your money because you hunt for the lowest price rather than paying some bucks more at your local shop...
> BCD was cought in the act. But I'm sure any other big seller has similar stories if one would dig.


I very specifically shop local whenever possible, mostly at stores like The Boardroom. The prices aren't all _that much_ more expensive, especially if you factor in your time and risk. And it's worth it for the service, especially when the staff start to recognize you (which, come to think of it, isn't really a good sign. ? ).

Having said that, if you're in the position where the difference in price is significant for you, I am not going to be critical.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I very specifically shop local whenever possible, mostly at stores like The Boardroom. The prices aren't all _that much_ more expensive, especially if you factor in your time and risk. And it's worth it for the service, especially when the staff start to recognize you (which, come to think of it, isn't really a good sign. ? ).
> 
> Having said that, if you're in the position where the difference in price is significant for you, I am not going to be critical.


Yup also a lot of online sites are still smaller than most people realize and are often ran by smaller boardshops. You can shop small, and support small online just as well as in store and get the same prices as from those like Backcountry. As buyer patterns change it's no longer huge companies who have online sites, you almost have to have both. And online prices are regulated during peak season so sites like Backcountry can't undercut the little guys.

People would be amazed to find how small some sites actually are, literally mom and pop, and how huge others are and/or who actually owns them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BCDC really screwed the pooch on this one. Well, I think it's more to do with their corporate overlords. Regardless, they showed us who they are now. 
As far as the lawsuits go, from what I have read, the only active one is the one they dropped. Everyone else settled and/or changed their naming. 
The apology was half assed and flat out untrue at times. My last purchase from them was 3 years ago, so I guess it is easy for me to say I am not using them. More and more and I have been using my local shops to get stuff I can in the area. Which is pretty limited given where I am now. I have to go online to find some items I want just because none of the shops in the area carry it. When I can get locally, I do it as much as possible. 

It sure looks like this one could sink the ship. How long it will take is the interesting question.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

..............meh


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

My eyes hurt with all this whining.


----------

